# Amelia hates Baths!



## stingraerae (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
I've had my Russian Amelia for just over a week now, and most everything is working out great. She's eaten since day one, my cats love her, she seems to be getting used to her bigger pen and more loving hands, and so far, every "health problem" I've detected has ended up being just my paranoia after a bit of research.

The problem is, she hates baths.  I don't know if it's a normal thing, but I couldn't find much on it. I've given her three so far, sticking to the 2-3 day rule, and every single time I've felt like I was punishing her. She makes little hissy noises, flails around, and even climbs on top of her washing rag to try and escape the dreaded pan (Which has enough room for her to walk around in and is filled with lukewarm water just up to where the two sides of her shell meet). 

Earlier today, I picked her up to examine the bottom of her shell and she stuck her neck out really far and started shaking it back and fourth. I even try talking to her like a crazy person, continuously telling her, "just one more minute, that's all I promise", but she doesn't even like the first few seconds. Is there any way possible I can make the terrible experience less torturous for my tortoise (Sorry for the lame pun, haha)? I'd greatly appreciate the advice.

Also, Thanks to everyone for helping me out so much on my first week. This is truly a great forum. 

-Sophie McHugh


----------



## ascott (Mar 12, 2012)

Some torts don't know the pleasure they are missing while they are flopping around like a maniac...lol....

I would say perhaps without putting water in the soak tub you produce some food offerings from the bath fairy and feed her in there a few times and never put water in during those times...then set her into the tub with a few pieces of food and have a jug of lukewarm water and a small cup...slowly pour the water over her shell (slowly and no splashing) little at a time until the level is at a comfortable level ....see if this works ...maybe yes maybe no....some just don't like soaking...but if you give it a try slowly you never know....


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 12, 2012)

Russian tortoises usually HATE baths but some really enjoy it, its just her personality i think. During the bath like ascott said, i would put food in and slowly pour water on her, try using a larger bin so she doesn't feel so enclosed


----------



## dmmj (Mar 12, 2012)

Most russians hate baths, mine which I have had for over 10 years and they still hate them, I would offer her the opp. to soak on hr own, my climb into their water bowl all of the time to soak.


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 13, 2012)

Russians frequently aren't keen on baths, however some things can help:

1. Do the bath at the start of the day before she's warmed up properly. If she's fully up to temperature, you are in for a lot of scrabbling and stress.
2. Do the bath in a box or bowl with sides that are high enough that she can't see out.
3. Do have the water warm (not hot) rather than tepid 
4. The addition of a small piece of strawberry, tomato or other irresistible treat can help to distract!
5. Persist, they do get used to it


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 13, 2012)

May I ask, why are you soaking her? Is she just a hatchling? If this is an adult we are talking about, why stress her out with forced soaks unless she is sick or there is a real reason to do so? Anything other then a sick animal or a hatchling, should be smart enough to know when they need and want a soaking.


----------



## Tyrtle (Mar 13, 2012)

Where are you soaking? Maybe she feels too enclosed? We soak ours in the bathtub. They have some room to move around. Also since the tub has a shallower end (away from the faucet), they wander over there when they are kind of done with the deeper end of the pool. When they start trying to climb out, I figure they are done.


----------



## stingraerae (Mar 13, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> May I ask, why are you soaking her? Is she just a hatchling? If this is an adult we are talking about, why stress her out with forced soaks unless she is sick or there is a real reason to do so? Anything other then a sick animal or a hatchling, should be smart enough to know when they need and want a soaking.



All of the tortoise care websites said a bath every 2-3 days is a good way to examine them and make sure they are clean and healthy. I wasn't aware that they weren't kind of necessary.


----------



## stingraerae (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone, these are all great suggestions, I'll try them in 2-3 days haha!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 13, 2012)

stingraerae said:


> All of the tortoise care websites said a bath every 2-3 days is a good way to examine them and make sure they are clean and healthy. I wasn't aware that they weren't kind of necessary.



Interesting. I personally like my tortoises to be "dirty" after all they are tortoises not a "pet" pet to me. Even then, I don't bath my dogs or cats daily or several times a week either.  Like I said with a animal who is not sick, or whom I don't have hydration concerns with, or perhaps a hatchling, I really see no reason to force an animal who does not like to soak to soak.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 13, 2012)

I have found that if I am not moving around and I stand there kind of quiet betty will chill out and relax. She likes to see out of the bowl, so I tried both and opaque and a clear bowl to find her preference. She gets antsy when the water is too cold also. There are days when she doesn't want to relax and spends her time escaping but probably 80 percent of the time she will stretch out and do her business.


----------



## frankie (Mar 14, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> stingraerae said:
> 
> 
> > All of the tortoise care websites said a bath every 2-3 days is a good way to examine them and make sure they are clean and healthy. I wasn't aware that they weren't kind of necessary.
> ...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 14, 2012)

My Russians seem to enjoy their baths, but only if:

- The temperature is quite warm
- The water is only deep enough to reach their chin when the head is retracted

I also don't use a washcloth. I just put them in the Tupperware, dribble a little water over their shell and head, and then just let them soak quietly for about 5-10 minutes. I think that's about when they're ready to come out, because they start moving around more, probably because the water has cooled off.

Also, they usually get a bath only once a week. If they're ill, then they get a bath as often as everyday.




Jacqui said:


> stingraerae said:
> 
> 
> > All of the tortoise care websites said a bath every 2-3 days is a good way to examine them and make sure they are clean and healthy. I wasn't aware that they weren't kind of necessary.
> ...



Baths are nice because they give a tortoise or box turtle the chance to drink, and they also encourage them to eliminate wastes after a few minutes. But I agree that 2-3 times per week is probably too frequent for a healthy tortoise. Once a week should be fine. If my tortoises lived outdoors, I probably wouldn't bath them at all (unless they were sick), but then, they would get rain every once in a while instead.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 14, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Baths are nice because they give a tortoise or box turtle the chance to drink, and they also encourage them to eliminate wastes after a few minutes. But I agree that 2-3 times per week is probably too frequent for a healthy tortoise. Once a week should be fine. If my tortoises lived outdoors, I probably wouldn't bath them at all (unless they were sick), but then, they would get rain every once in a while instead.



But if they have a water bowl in their enclosure, they should be getting the chance to drink as wanted any how with out any added stress. A healthy tortoises also does not need the warm water to get them to eliminate, they can do that rather well without it.  Plus it's not like cleaning up after them, if they use their enclosure, is that hard. Each to their own practices, I just have no desire to add stress to my tortoises any more then I already have to, just for my own convenience.


----------

